# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle Apex Documentation

## odoo2015

Bonjour tout le monde  ::): ,

J'ai travaill actuellement avec Oracle Apex et j'ai remarqu qu'il y a une grande manque de documentation  propos cette outil  ::?:  les bons livres qui peuvent aider en dveloppement sous Apex sont tous payants  ::(:  . Qui peut m'aider  trouver des ouvrages gratuites et en mme temps avances en Apex  part la documentation d'Oracle. Merci  :;):

----------


## fcavalli

Bonjour,
Le site de Oracle est un excellent point de dpart, mais sur Internet on trove beaucoup d'informations dans les blogs et les sites des spcialistes.
http://vmorneau.me/ ou encore http://awads.net/wp/ par exemple. Est-ce que tu as essay une recherche Google simple comme: oracle apex blogs?

Il y a aussi des bibliothques online comme Safari ou Books 24x7, ou encore est suffisant faire les recherches dans la bonne faon que les rsultats sont des fois surprenants  :;):

----------


## dahmane2007

Il y a ce blogue qui est bien: http://dgielis.blogspot.ca/

Tu pourrais aussi trouver des add-ons gratuits pour APEX.

----------

